

Meetings Are a Matter of Precious Time - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/18/jobs/18pre.html?em

======
hapless
This is considerably better than your average 'meetings suck' article. The
author actually does offer some practical advice.

Unfortunately, the most important piece is probably impossible to implement in
most business situations. No one can really keep a running tally of credit and
blame assigned to meeting leaders. (Not least because meeting leaders are
often your bosses!)

